# I'm an idiot. lol



## johnnyveeee (Dec 26, 2011)

Well, I couldn't get my iPad to load any of the Qview, so I fired up the girlfriends Mac.  I got the pics to my SMF profile, but some are upside down and I'm getting a headache. lol  Any advice is welcome.  I'm going to go eat some lunch and try again with a full belly and a fresh prospective.  Hope y'all had a Merry Christmas!


----------



## johnnie walker (Dec 26, 2011)

Johnny, when you make a post or a reply. At the top right you will see a smiley face. All the way to left in that section, put your cursor on the little square box and it will say "Insert Image". Click on that and load the pictures from your computer. I hope that helps.


----------



## boykjo (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey johnny... Your pictures are probably being held for moderation due to your low post count... Just a heads up......

Joe


----------



## johnnyveeee (Dec 26, 2011)

I appreciate the tips and the heads up! I'll figure this out sooner or later.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 26, 2011)

Have you  looked at this???  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf

  Craig


----------

